
Trump seeking tariffs on $60B Chinese goods, targets tech, telecoms - mlinsenbardt
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-trump-china/trump-seeking-tariffs-on-60-billion-chinese-goods-targets-tech-telecoms-idUSKCN1GP2X8
======
ohiovr
That didn't take long.

